# How to ask someone to have sexx?



## so.nice (Aug 4, 2015)

View attachment 3473053
I haven't wacked off for over ten days but actually have been doing it just edging which has made my system go even more crazy and over the past couples months I've been going over to my friends house and his older sister seems bored always home and sits with us a lot and of course she can tell I think shes hot and enjoys it..and obviously over time seeing one girl frequently I caught some feelings (my friend should have been smarter) and where before I would feel weird about thinking about having sex with her since it's my friends sister now it's consumed me and the fact that it's my friends sister now makes me want to pounce her even harder.

I have her number and i stopped seeing my friend cause he got consumed in esctacy and xanax so he is an e-tard now and i don't want to be around that but that means I don't see her anymore.

Any advice? Anyone know the best route I can take if I am embarrassed to ask? Or just stick to the sex that kinda just naturally happens?.


----------



## Final Phase (Aug 4, 2015)

This is what I would say - Hey baby, you are looking fine! I'm just soaking in those long vines and swollen sex pistols! Please stay a virgin for the next seven months so I can pillage and fondle your colas. When you are totally mature I wanrt to smoke the fuck out of you!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2015)

Final Phase said:


> This is what I would say - Hey baby, you are looking fine! I'm just soaking in those long vines and swollen sex pistols! Please stay a virgin for the next seven months so I can pillage and fondle your colas. When you are totally mature I wanrt to smoke the fuck out of you!


Lmao!!!


----------



## so.nice (Aug 4, 2015)

Final Phase said:


> This is what I would say - Hey baby, you are looking fine! I'm just soaking in those long vines and swollen sex pistols! Please stay a virgin for the next seven months so I can pillage and fondle your colas. When you are totally mature I wanrt to smoke the fuck out of you!


That's exactly how I feel, I wanna pollinate all in her and make her take a plan b


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 4, 2015)

How old are you? This is a 18 and over site.

Don't be a douche about it. Call her up and ask her to a movie or dinner.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 4, 2015)

You gotta smash that meatring in front of her brother. No other options bro.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2015)

And older girl like that will want to get right to the point but yet is sophisticated enough to be wooed with charm. Next time you see her say this verbatim... Roses are red, violets are blue, can I stick my penis in you?


----------



## docter (Aug 4, 2015)

your such a romantic neo.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 4, 2015)

Kinda looks like Sunni


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2015)

docter said:


> your such a romantic neo.


I know. How you think I landed my hot Asian trophy wife!


----------



## so.nice (Aug 4, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> How old are you? This is a 18 and over site.
> 
> Don't be a douche about it. Call her up and ask her to a movie or dinner.


She actually wanted to grab mojitos with us..yeah my friend is a douche for being cool with something like that..but she was really down for the happy hour mojitos


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 4, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I know. How you think I landed my hot Asian trophy wife!


Shot and stuffed her?
Lol I'm sorry it's a joke that was too easy.

#cecilthelion


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 4, 2015)

get it. call her yo
ive been with friends fam, whats the big deal. yall friends cause he like ya, aint some fucktard trying to get her yeah?
idk. you sound kike some tyoe of gay virgin who wont even beat it


----------



## so.nice (Aug 4, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> get it. call her yo
> ive been with friends fam, whats the big deal. yall friends cause he like ya, aint some fucktard trying to get her yeah?
> idk. you sound kike some tyoe of gay virgin who wont even beat it


That last statement sounds like you're projecting your anger/frustration off on me when truly u're just like the rest of us


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2015)

so.nice said:


> That last statement sounds like you're projecting your anger/frustration off on me when truly u're just like the rest of us


Trust me, he is not like the rest of us, he is so so much more


----------



## justugh (Aug 4, 2015)

so.nice said:


> View attachment 3473053
> I haven't wacked off for over ten days but actually have been doing it just edging which has made my system go even more crazy and over the past couples months I've been going over to my friends house and his older sister seems bored always home and sits with us a lot and of course she can tell I think shes hot and enjoys it..and obviously over time seeing one girl frequently I caught some feelings (my friend should have been smarter) and where before I would feel weird about thinking about having sex with her since it's my friends sister now it's consumed me and the fact that it's my friends sister now makes me want to pounce her even harder.
> 
> I have her number and i stopped seeing my friend cause he got consumed in esctacy and xanax so he is an e-tard now and i don't want to be around that but that means I don't see her anymore.
> ...


awl this is simple 
1 bro code invokes u never fuck a sister or mother of the bro.........your no long bros do to etarddom (very common takes a few years to get over with ) 

now u have to ask yourself are u going for sex or looking for something bigger........if it is only sex NO DO NOT FUCK HER karma will get u back ......if u are looking to settle down true love thing then u are 100% covered 

just rem this is the sister of the etard so will always be in your /her life so do not cross the line unless it something u are really sure on it ....for just some pussy it is alot of hassle later on

as for how to come up to the subject of dating/more then friends 
it is simple women your hot would u like to go out on a date say this friday.......she will signal u into her home plate after a set number of dates 
make her laugh listen to her stories repeat facts about it back get freaky by 3/4 date ending unless she is a freak then 2nd or 1st if really lucky


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Kinda looks like Sunni


no....lol she is very pretty though


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 4, 2015)

OP lets see a pic of you.....lets see what we are workin with


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 4, 2015)

im not sure what anger i would be projecting . sexual frustration? but imo its definitely gay to not have busted in however long. even if you must resort to ye ol hand. to be clear, i dont mean gay in the traditional happy sense or the later addition meaning dude on dude. rather, just redonculous.


you could use a make over to be honest, but theres potential.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Trust me, he is not like the rest of us, he is so so much more



i have nothing to add


----------



## so.nice (Aug 4, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> im not sure what anger i would be projecting . sexual frustration? but imo its definitely gay to not have busted in however long. even if you must resort to ye ol hand. to be clear, i dont mean gay in the traditional happy sense or the later addition meaning dude on dude. rather, just redonculous.
> 
> 
> you could use a make over to be honest, but theres potential.


Oh I thought you mean't homosxual...I don't think that's gay because I haven't gotten laid in some time and i was wacking off a lot and losing energy and feeling satisfied with my hand but if you don't do it for a few days your testosterone levels shoot up and it gives you drive and some even say it releases pheromones that women can smell like you're ready to mate or something

what kind of make over


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2015)

Ask to put it in her butt.
She will say no but now asking for a regular date will be a piece of cake.


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> OP lets see a pic of you.....lets see what we are workin with


That's the first time that lines worked haha 
!

Op just ask her out of it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't 
No one can figure this out for you
You will either have that spark with her or not


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 5, 2015)

is he your Bezzy Mate or just association mate? If he is your Bezzy, tell him, he might tell you a few ways to win her heart. Whatever your choice, don't be sly about it. For all you know she might only want your friendship, in which case wanking over the thought of her is a bit devious. If I were you I'd straight out tell your friend you think his sister is beautiful (don't say sexy). Pressure him to give you info on her likes/dislikes. Then phase 3 make her like you, if she likes you already....


----------



## so.nice (Aug 5, 2015)

charface said:


> Ask to put it in her butt.
> She will say no but now asking for a regular date will be a piece of cake.


That's actually a great idea, but anal is a too selfish request I think..I actually want ask her if I can lick her butt hole, never done that before but I really want to do it now dig in and lick it up for like 30 minutes



sunni said:


> That's the first time that lines worked haha
> !
> 
> Op just ask her out of it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't
> ...


Well she likes me but she might think I'm too young cause I'm 25 and she's 30, in the beginning days I was so scared to talk to her or make eye contact I could barely do it and it would make her giggly and she kept talking to me and those days I tried so hard to compose myself around her since it was my friends sis and I think she loved the feeling of how beautiful I viewed her..then I got more comfortable and kept going by her to talk when I'd come over my energy showed I wanted to see her and she likes that of course, and sometimes i'd make comments about her like how skinny she was or something I like and she'd laugh really hard like she was flattered..I guess I'm a little afraid to say something to turn the situation into something sexual since I know her



reddan1981 said:


> is he your Bezzy Mate or just association mate? If he is your Bezzy, tell him, he might tell you a few ways to win her heart. Whatever your choice, don't be sly about it. For all you know she might only want your friendship, in which case wanking over the thought of her is a bit devious. If I were you I'd straight out tell your friend you think his sister is beautiful (don't say sexy). Pressure him to give you info on her likes/dislikes. Then phase 3 make her like you, if she likes you already....


No he's a jerk when he noticed we were getting comfortable around each other he started trying to keep me and him out of the house


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh god say you're beautiful gorgeous not you're skinny lol


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2015)

you are right.
Plus she knows you will go down.
Your in


----------



## so.nice (Aug 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> Oh god say you're beautiful gorgeous not you're skinny lol


I don't think she took it the wrong way but okay, she looks the good kind of thin..

She kinda sleeps a lot in a tiny bed the best I could think of is next time just tell her not to sleep alone come sleep next to me I know it sounds so lame lol what else am I supposed to say!


----------



## so.nice (Aug 5, 2015)

My other idea is to not say anything verbally but from now on when I see her stand closer to her and make my arm touch hers and insist with my eyes and smile and one day if I take her somewhere alone and start feeling feely


----------



## torontoke (Aug 5, 2015)

Shes a cutie
I cant say i blame you.
Just call her up and say "hey im worried about your brother, wanna meet up sometime for coffee n talk?"
If she says yes your in.
Then just never bring her brother up in convo and if she does just say "oh ya i forgot about him. To be honest i just wanted to get you alone for my own selfish reasons."

It will work and i think we will all want to see the nudies she sends u later lmfao


----------



## so.nice (Aug 5, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Shes a cutie
> I cant say i blame you.
> Just call her up and say "hey im worried about your brother, wanna meet up sometime for coffee n talk?"
> If she says yes your in.
> ...


I don't even need to do that lol! And ps she doesn't even look remotely as cute in that pic as she does in real life..

I don't need to because her brother is annoying as hell, he abuses her and pulls down on her arms in front of me and he's 25!...and mocks her when she talks, she kinda hates him on some level.

The other day I came over to her house to help her move some stuff around and my friend was such a wuss he didn't even help he escaped to the gym..helped her out for two hours and when he came back home when there was like one thing to move he just went to the shower..he never helps around and steals his families money doesn't see that his dads is just another dude like us who struggles.

I quit smoking cigarettes and the punk couldn't stay on the quit with me, then he tried so many times to get me to have a cigarette, also offered me esctacy (one time he forced me to take two pills I said no so many times I had a horrible trip and was dying for four days and he abandoned me like that) and offered xanax many times and even started taking them when we went to the club without telling me first so I had to deal with an etard who smiled for no apparently reason and was slow as hell -_- that's why I can't hang out with him, takes e then xanax then hibernates for days forgetting about me..not a good person to have around..I just wanna bang his sister hard


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 5, 2015)

This aint Dear Abby god damnit! Just go get the girl


----------



## torontoke (Aug 5, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> This aint Dear Abby god damnit! Just go get the girl


Thats what im sayin....
Id already be tired of bangin her by now


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2015)

Tell her you know me. When She Tells You She Never Heard Of Me Tell Her Im A Notable Member On RIU with 17,034 likes and only 10,443 posts.. tell her I'm a great guy and try talking her into making an account and pm'ing me. I'll talk her into fucking you or whatnot.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 12, 2015)

Final Phase said:


> This is what I would say - Hey baby, you are looking fine! I'm just soaking in those long vines and swollen sex pistols! Please stay a virgin for the next seven months so I can pillage and fondle your colas. When you are totally mature I wanrt to smoke the fuck out of you!


LMAO !!!!!!! hahahaha!!! you are a true grower and have a very naughty mind


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)

Just be like...hey yo...what up bitch....why don't you come on over here and let me tap that ass


----------



## so.nice (Aug 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Just be like...hey yo...what up bitch....why don't you come on over here and let me tap that ass


It's over I already tried and asked her to send me a pic and she said never contact her ever again it's okay since I have a few new women who are interested


----------



## vro (Aug 13, 2015)

wow dat sux just get a hooker instead and pretend you fucked her


----------



## TubePot (Aug 13, 2015)

My friends pick up line, never worked but you never know.  

"How you doing? You want to go to my home? You know what I mean?"


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 13, 2015)

"How would you like to make passionate love with a great guy?". If they say no.."ok, wanna blow an asshole?"


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 13, 2015)

Fucking dumbest thread ever. What 25 year old dude doesn't know how to get laid? And I'm sooooo glad I know you haven't beat off in ten days...


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 13, 2015)

So, does she know you're posting pictures of her on a marijuana growing forum?


----------



## justugh (Aug 13, 2015)

so.nice said:


> It's over I already tried and asked her to send me a pic and she said never contact her ever again it's okay since I have a few new women who are interested


damn it played it like a fool .....u are a youngen aren't yah

well atleast go out classy ........hell it might work for u but i do not know if she told u never to contact her again
send the lady some flower about 40-50 bucks worth (no roses) a nice summer blend of flowers (if u know what she likes those) on the card write sorry and your first name (that is it)

send them u went out classy .........now if u did not totally burn the bridge this might get u a shot at a date


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 13, 2015)

justugh said:


> no it just a classy thing to do ..... if he did not fuck it up to bad there is a chance that can get his foot in the door .......if not then at least said your were sorry made the gesture and u can walk away from the whole exp karma clean
> 
> it is a old school thing to do and there are reasons why old school is still around....i sent flowers to a ladies just because no one has ever done it and u will find out most ladies now a days have never so it imprints that awl feeling as u are the first
> 
> old school wooing


Did you read the OPs posts? He wouldn't be able to pull off being classy.


----------



## justugh (Aug 13, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Did you read the OPs posts? He wouldn't be able to pull off being classy.


dude could be a beer belly ass .........just because he did it will make him a little classy in her eyes ......sorry as most women see a guy as a fixer uper ...that one act means alot 

i have been working on figuring out ladies since i was 13 ....almost got it down still now and then i can be surprised by a reaction but mostly i am not 

it is just matter of taken in some factors...culture...where she lives..type of actives...senor of humor.....music selections ...then u get to finer details about likes and dislikes 
women use the bodies to get us to go duh and listen to them ........i went with figure out emotional triggers (the right trigger at the right time life is golden u can end a argument before it starts )


----------



## New Age United (Aug 13, 2015)

Get on my dick ya piece of slut meat. Believe it or not that actually worked once for me. You gotta read the bitch and if she's a nice girl you might wanna take the sweet talking approach.


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 13, 2015)

Be a classy man, land a classy woman; be a deusche and land a woman that needs to deusche a lot.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 14, 2015)

Shit sorry people got a little drunk last night lol


----------



## justugh (Aug 14, 2015)

i will pay to have u fixed.....for the good of the race it is a small price to pay

at this point i have to call u dumbass or numb nutz ........older ppl tried to help u avoid things u are taken it the hard way of learning now

if u are looking for a lay just get one of those random hookup apps .....imput your pic some info and keep the app running on your phone anyone else on the app in your area will get the info and u get random sex ......several apps out just google it

just get a aids and VD check every 3 months


----------



## New Age United (Aug 14, 2015)

Did you seriously go 10 days without beating it, I smack it once a day, and if I didn't I'd be in jail, I'd be chasing pussy like a dog chasing a ball. I know your proud of your guiness world record but don't ever try that shit again lmfao!!!


----------



## so.nice (Aug 14, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Did you seriously go 10 days without beating it, I smack it once a day, and if I didn't I'd be in jail, I'd be chasing pussy like a dog chasing a ball. I know your proud of your guiness world record but don't ever try that shit again lmfao!!!


Well no, it was longer than ten days..and I did beat it and I actually do it literally at least an hour every day cause i'm so horny but I just don't cum..the first few days to week I was going crazy feeling like a beast was coming out of my body and I would pound my pillow or slap my dick I was that aggressive..that's were the desire for my friends sister and sending dick pics kicked in..but that's exactly why I did it, so id be chasing pussy like a dog because I wasn't doing it beforehand. Now I guess the testosterone levels cooled off a bit and I'm more balanced but I feel better and still very horny and edge everyday..if you want to understand it better read this: 

http://jenniferelizabethmasters.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-art-of-semen-retention-for-vitality.html?m=1

It's not just with pussy, since I get horny I channel it to other stuff like working more and exercising and cleaning the house

Just smack it and try not to cum it feels 1000x better


----------



## New Age United (Aug 14, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Don't get mad, just don't jack off for a couple weeks like me and we can both enjoy an abundance of pussy brethren, it's not something scarce for you to get all upset with me..I worked hard fool


No there's no way you get enough pussy to fulfill your daily quota, unless you mean your banging the same bitch every day. Here take it from a prophet "why not use what your right hand possess', that is the better way" Muhammad

He is literally telling you to smack and not go around knocking sluts up.


----------



## so.nice (Aug 14, 2015)

New Age United said:


> No there's no way you get enough pussy to fulfill your daily quota, unless you mean your banging the same bitch every day. Here take it from a prophet why not use what your right hand possess', that is the better way" Muhammad
> 
> He is literally telling you to smack and not go around knocking slots up.


Actually, I'm not going to have a lot of sex at all, I realized sex is a spiritual thing..so if you fuck a negative person or a girl who was with a negative guy..when you have sex you become a sponge for their energies and your energies mix..so if you sleep with a bad chick it's gonna affect you inside negatively..my plan is to not cum and stay pure and positive and wait for women who have the same vibration as me or just look for the one..that way sex uplifts you instead of making you depressed and wonder what's going on


----------



## New Age United (Aug 14, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Well no, it was longer than ten days..and I did beat it and I actually do it literally at least an hour every day cause i'm so horny but I just don't cum..the first few days to week I was going crazy feeling like a beast was coming out of my body and I would pound my pillow or slap my dick I was that aggressive..that's were the desire for my friends sister and sending dick pics kicked in..but that's exactly why I did it, so id be chasing pussy like a dog because I wasn't doing it beforehand. Now I guess the testosterone levels cooled off a bit and I'm more balanced but I feel better and still very horny and edge everyday..if you want to understand it better read this:
> 
> http://jenniferelizabethmasters.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-art-of-semen-retention-for-vitality.html?m=1
> 
> ...


No I'm pretty sure blasting my load is the best part of sex, I've gone many times without cuming and it leaves you with blue balls which in my younger days was excruciating but now is just a dull pain in my nuts.


----------



## so.nice (Aug 14, 2015)

New Age United said:


> No I'm pretty sure blasting my load is the best part of sex, I've gone many times without cuming and it leaves you with blue balls which in my younger days was excruciating but now is just a dull pain in my nuts.


Whatever works for you man, the blue balls I've had during the days I couldn't control my cum that good and went too close to cumming..I love cumming too but I love saving it for a while to give the girl a bigger load it's more explosive


----------



## New Age United (Aug 14, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Actually, I'm not going to have a lot of sex at all, I realized sex is a spiritual thing..so if you fuck a negative person or a girl who was with a negative guy..when you have sex you become a sponge for their energies and your energies mix..so if you sleep with a bad chick it's gonna affect you inside negatively..my plan is to not cum and stay pure and positive and wait for women who have the same vibration as me or just look for the one..that way sex uplifts you instead of making you depressed and wonder what's going on


Oh shit lol. Man you have never had good sex until you've been with a filthy where, I mean sloppy blow job gagging on your cock taking it in her sweet hot ass slut, a negative bitch.I consider myself a very spiritual person, Enlightened you might say, but as far as sex goes if it isn't rough it isn't fun.


----------



## so.nice (Aug 14, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Oh shit lol. Man you have never had good sex until you've been with a filthy where, I mean sloppy blow job gagging on your cock taking it in her sweet hot ass slut, a negative bitch.I consider myself a very spiritual person, Enlightened you might say, but as far as sex goes if it isn't rough it isn't fun.


Haha nice man, well I'm taking about those girls that are insecure and rude but you're so horny you just wanna fuck but they end up being such a drag


----------



## New Age United (Aug 14, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Haha nice man, well I'm taking about those girls that are insecure and rude but you're so horny you just wanna fuck but they end up being such a drag


Ah I see, ya some bitches can definitely drag you down, I'm a psychopath so I don't look for relationships and all that garbage. I know a couple people on here called you a deutsch but don't pay attention to those fucking idiots. You gotta stand your ground on this site.


----------



## so.nice (Aug 14, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Ah I see, ya some bitches can definitely drag you down, I'm a psychopath so I don't look for relationships and all that garbage. I know a couple people on here called you a deutsch but don't pay attention to those fucking idiots. You gotta stand your ground on this site.


Haha they're not idiots man..I looked for a relationship and over the past year it fucked me over so much..because it's needy as fuck..before when I went to the club I was so depleted I had no sperm in me to have the balls to dance with girls and they notice when you're empty but last week I went to the club full of the stuff and was energized and that drive pushed me to dance with a girl and as soon as other girls see you have a chick they look at you so hard they go crazy for real I saw them looking at us some wishfully some talking shit, otherwise they don't give two shits about you..that's why I don't want to cum for no reason i don't want to lose the vitality it helps so much and it makes sense because sperm is THE most important and powerful thing in life..


----------



## New Age United (Aug 14, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Haha they're not idiots man..I looked for a relationship and over the past year it fucked me over so much..because it's needy as fuck..before when I went to the club I was so depleted I had no sperm in me to have the balls to dance with girls and they notice when you're empty but last week I went to the club full of the stuff and was energized and that drive pushed me to dance with a girl and as soon as other girls see you have a chick they look at you so hard they go crazy for real I saw them looking at us some wishfully some talking shit, otherwise they don't give two shits about you..that's why I don't want to cum for no reason i don't want to lose the vitality it helps so much and it makes sense because sperm is THE most important and powerful thing in life..


Yes you have more jive when you're fully loaded. They are fucking idiots and no friend to you. Stand your ground or be a pushover.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 15, 2015)

I have to agree with so nice about the bars, women go to the bars to get laid too keep in mind so they'll be looking for guys with a high sex drive, plus you wanta be able to go a couple rounds which is hard enough when your drunk so you definitely want to be fully loaded.


----------



## Green101189 (Aug 15, 2015)

And then so when you do..... If you do finely manage to stick it in you'll blow your load within the first 10 seconds lol.
this is ridiculous, never in my life have I ever thought "best not have a wank this week, I fancy a shag" lol
Wanking something you just do when your bored.... "What shall I do, cars been washed, house is tidy, fuck it I'll have a wank" lol
If you want to increase your chances of getting laid, maybe hit the gym a bit, buy some new clothes and kicks, smell nice. Who ever the fuck believes not wanking will help a girl notice you is ridiculous lol
That's just my opinion any way, maybe we need a girls opinion.


----------



## so.nice (Aug 15, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I have to agree with so nice about the bars, women go to the bars to get laid too keep in mind so they'll be looking for guys with a high sex drive, plus you wanta be able to go a couple rounds which is hard enough when your drunk so you definitely want to be fully loaded.


It's kinda annoying that they look for a guy with a high sex drive because ultimately they're taking your energy/life force away from you and then you become depleted and it's crazy how they can be so shallow and lose interest and not give a fuck about you. That why from now on I'm keeping shit at bay and just having sex but cum once in a blue moon so they stay attracted. I definitely don't drink now because that shit will lowers your testosterone and makes you feel like poop and depressed (I notice it at least)

This girl I met at the club last week was the best scenario for me so far. I had crazy sex drive and danced with her the night and we were basically humping but even in that case of just dancing she took all my energy from me and by the end of the night I felt so depleted and like poop and my magic feeling was gone and I felt useless and I saw it in her demeanor the attraction dropped..

So this week she wanted to do it again and i had another plan to save my energy and this shit turned me on!!! Because she basically got pretty and made her self look sexy and went dancing and shaked her sexy little ass in front of all the miserable men teasing them all night but hit me up and came over to my place to get fucked by me..it goes to show how strong the sex drive was just from not cumming that she chose to come home to me when they were so many option right there for her, she didn't give a shit she just wanted to dance and draw attention and then get fucked (and draw energy)..I was just chilling, worked a little did my thing no worries ate healthy fruits and most of the guys there were probably miserable as fuck and most probably jerked it that day and didn't even have any sperm (those guys are like the girls trying to take energy)..


----------



## New Age United (Aug 15, 2015)

The liquor will give you more energy and drive it just harder to maintain an erection. The best sex is sober though your right, we'll no the ultimate sex is when your coming down off speed, man is it ever intense, but while on speed or blow I'm flaccid. Sex on acid is terrifyingly disgusting. I'd like to try it on mushrooms, so much energy right, and I heard it was real good on molly, like as good as pornstars make it out to be.


----------



## so.nice (Aug 15, 2015)

New Age United said:


> The liquor will give you more energy and drive it just harder to maintain an erection. The best sex is sober though your right, we'll no the ultimate sex is when your coming down off speed, man is it ever intense, but while on speed or blow I'm flaccid. Sex on acid is terrifyingly disgusting. I'd like to try it on mushrooms, so much energy right, and I heard it was real good on molly, like as good as pornstars make it out to be.


I guess it's your body again or the choice of alcohol but luckily it hasn't been like that for me I hate alcohol..best case for me is when I have one beer and feel good but then after 30 minutes for another beer I lose the sensation of being drunk if you understand..

Best sex is high on weed man! But dude I haven't smoked it for 21 days now, I think weed even sativa drain you too, I'm just saying cause when I stopped 2-3 days later I had a crazy boost, 21 days I'm still unable to sleep at night..

I have terrible memories from acid and shrooms and e so I don't even care about that stuff (never had sex on them it was the time of my drought when I was searching for something new) the problem I see with those kinda stuff is that when you're on it you feel like the greatest loving wise person but outside and reality it's a different story and your eyes look all fucked up googley eyed and e-tarded..I can't imagine a sober woman having sex with someone on drugs because you're just at completely different vibrations that's just my perspective..I donno if you read my post about my evil past back bitter forcing estacy on me now when I see someone on e laughing for retard stuff I want to break their face if they try to sell or offer me some. Never tried speed, I think, fuck you never know but no offense if you have a diff exp/perspective on this stuff mine was just fucked up


----------



## New Age United (Aug 15, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I guess it's your body again or the choice of alcohol but luckily it hasn't been like that for me I hate alcohol..best case for me is when I have one beer and feel good but then after 30 minutes for another beer I lose the sensation of being drunk if you understand..
> 
> Best sex is high on weed man! But dude I haven't smoked it for 21 days now, I think weed even sativa drain you too, I'm just saying cause when I stopped 2-3 days later I had a crazy boost, 21 days I'm still unable to sleep at night..
> 
> I have terrible memories from acid and shrooms and e so I don't even care about that stuff (never had sex on them it was the time of my drought when I was searching for something new) the problem I see with those kinda stuff is that when you're on it you feel like the greatest loving wise person but outside and reality it's a different story and your eyes look all fucked up googley eyed and e-tarded..I can't imagine a sober woman having sex with someone on drugs because you're just at completely different vibrations that's just my perspective..I donno if you read my post about my evil past back bitter forcing estacy on me now when I see someone on e laughing for retard stuff I want to break their face if they try to sell or offer me some. Never tried speed, I think, fuck you never know but no offense if you have a diff exp/perspective on this stuff mine was just fucked up


That's too bad you can't enjoy psychedelics, I've had a few bad trips but honestly I've also had some of the greatest experiences of my life on them. Weed is an aphrodisiac for sure, but can't say it's the best sex, coming down off speed trust me it's intense, and you go for like an hour. 

What in the fuck are you doing coming off weed for so long, it doesn't drain you it relaxes you, yes it calms your energy that's a good thing. So let me understand this, you've gone over 10 days without smacking it and 21 days off weed; I'm a schizophrenic psychopath and right now you're probably a lot more dangerous than me lol


----------



## New Age United (Aug 15, 2015)

Green101189 said:


> And then so when you do..... If you do finely manage to stick it in you'll blow your load within the first 10 seconds lol.
> this is ridiculous, never in my life have I ever thought "best not have a wank this week, I fancy a shag" lol
> Wanking something you just do when your bored.... "What shall I do, cars been washed, house is tidy, fuck it I'll have a wank" lol
> If you want to increase your chances of getting laid, maybe hit the gym a bit, buy some new clothes and kicks, smell nice. Who ever the fuck believes not wanking will help a girl notice you is ridiculous lol
> That's just my opinion any way, maybe we need a girls opinion.


Yes any ladies out there that can give us there opinion would be sweet.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 15, 2015)

Green101189 said:


> And then so when you do..... If you do finely manage to stick it in you'll blow your load within the first 10 seconds lol.
> this is ridiculous, never in my life have I ever thought "best not have a wank this week, I fancy a shag" lol
> Wanking something you just do when your bored.... "What shall I do, cars been washed, house is tidy, fuck it I'll have a wank" lol
> If you want to increase your chances of getting laid, maybe hit the gym a bit, buy some new clothes and kicks, smell nice. Who ever the fuck believes not wanking will help a girl notice you is ridiculous lol
> That's just my opinion any way, maybe we need a girls opinion.


Again I'm schizophrenic so I'm out of shape I dress like a bum and I smell like I haven't showered in a week, bc I haven't showered in a week lol, and I still land some pretty hot chicks. So we need like a few chick's to chime in here and give us the inner workings of their minds.


----------



## so.nice (Aug 15, 2015)

New Age United said:


> That's too bad you can't enjoy psychedelics, I've had a few bad trips but honestly I've also had some of the greatest experiences of my life on them. Weed is an aphrodisiac for sure, but can't say it's the best sex, coming down off speed trust me it's intense, and you go for like an hour.
> 
> What in the fuck are you doing coming off weed for so long, it doesn't drain you it relaxes you, yes it calms your energy that's a good thing. So let me understand this, you've gone over 10 days without smacking it and 21 days off weed; I'm a schizophrenic psychopath and right now you're probably a lot more dangerous than me lol


DUDE TRUST MEEE, I was the biggest advocate for psychedelics, joined an organization called SSDP, I wrote a freaken speech on the therapuetic use of lsd and presented it Infront of my speech class everyone was like this guy is a nutcase, I've read everything about lsd and shrooms, I had the speech memorized verbatim "Steve jobs said that lsd was one of the two or three most significant...noble prize winner francis said that he was on lsd the time he envisioned the double helix strand of DNA..bill Wilson co founder of AA said it tuned him into the same spiritual awareness that made sobriety possible"

But that shit makes you skinny as fuck and took me to a different world even though I felt comfortable and in tune..the skinny crackhead look was enough to push me away, plus it was a fast downward spiral for me..

I'm super sensitive and notice shit very easily like even if water or fruit tastes slightly funky so I get fucked in the head easily

I stopped smoking because I kept spending money every day so I decided to not smoke until my plant flowers and I don't have to give someone else my money and can be self sufficient and it turned out to make me feel better..

I'm not dangerous I became wiser and more balanced and much happier, the way lsd and shrooms gives you spiritual connection and awareness the same exactly thing happens when you don't cum for weeks except there's no bad to it

I cut out alcohol, cigarettes, weed, sugary foods and caffiene completely..fuck sugar it kills your teeth, now I brush and floss and rinse three times a day it make you happy cause your teeth get white as possible after only a couple weeks..caffiene causes anxiety..cigarettes forget about it and alcohol nuh uh


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 15, 2015)

you dont need a chick to know that asking to have sex is the least likely way to get some. you sound creepy over text bro


----------



## so.nice (Aug 15, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes any ladies out theregive us there opinion would be sweet.


Girls aren't gonna give us advice, our conversations have been super sexist you realize that right


----------



## New Age United (Aug 15, 2015)

so.nice said:


> DUDE TRUST MEEE, I was the biggest advocate for psychedelics, joined an organization called SSDP, I wrote a freaken speech on the therapuetic use of lsd and presented it Infront of my speech class everyone was like this guy is a nutcase, I've read everything about lsd and shrooms, I had the speech memorized verbatim "Steve jobs said that lsd was one of the two or three most significant...noble prize winner francis said that he was on lsd the time he envisioned the double helix strand of DNA..bill Wilson co founder of AA said it tuned him into the same spiritual awareness that made sobriety possible"
> 
> But that shit makes you skinny as fuck and took me to a different world even though I felt comfortable and in tune..the skinny crackhead look was enough to push me away, plus it was a fast downward spiral for me..
> 
> ...


That's good man just try to keep on the straight and narrow, I'm not going to play devils advocate.


----------



## so.nice (Aug 15, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> you dont need a chick to know that asking to have sex is the least likely way to get some. you sound creepy over text bro


I know but I really didn't know what else to say bro


----------



## New Age United (Aug 15, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I know but I really didn't know what else to say bro


Man are you a hippy, you must be enlightened.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 15, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> you dont need a chick to know that asking to have sex is the least likely way to get some. you sound creepy over text bro


Have you ever thought of the ecstasy you would feel by hanging a man off a tree and cutting his limbs off with a chainsaw, laughing at his every whimper when he begs for his life. Bud you have no idea what creepy is, creepy is that instinct you get when you meet me, but still you have no idea why you feel that way.


----------



## Green101189 (Aug 15, 2015)

WTF is this absolute bullshit, test levels, energy and all that shit has fuck all to do with getting laid, I think I can speak for test levels in good experience, I've pumped my self full of that shit in the gym for weeks and I can tell you now... "Women don't smell it like a pheromone" lol else my lady would be trying to hump my fucking fridge where it is now.
This shit is fucked up, let me out. Deluded!


----------



## justugh (Aug 15, 2015)

just end this whole chat ........i am sorry the guy is still a youngen .....his numb nutz days are still ahead of him 

just walk away from this whole thing ....time to let the guy make his own plays and mistakes as he will not learn from us


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 15, 2015)

I think maybe he's trying to justify his rapey thoughts


----------



## Green101189 (Aug 15, 2015)

You can come and blow my dog if you like, his balls are FULL!! Your test levels will go through the roof !!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2015)

what the fuck am i reading?


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm surprised you made it through all five pages of that garbage...


----------



## Green101189 (Aug 15, 2015)

We're all doing it wrong,


----------



## so.nice (Aug 15, 2015)

MoMoGrows said:


> But at least this piece of the garbage gets laid on the regular and actually spooges!


Congratulations man


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 15, 2015)

I will never get these last few minutes of my life back.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Aug 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> That's the first time that lines worked haha
> !
> 
> Op just ask her out of it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't
> ...


 just make sure you post the nice shinner you get from her brother


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 15, 2015)

More pictures needed, solid advise to follow


----------



## so.nice (Aug 15, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> More pictures needed, solid advise to follow


You really want more pics? I said the girl had to get eight fillings bitch wakes up and doesn't even brush her teeth! 
Bitches be posting pictures of their ass and tits but don't show their teeth..bluffing


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 16, 2015)

works every time..




then this happens


----------



## New Age United (Aug 16, 2015)

so.nice said:


> You really want more pics? I said the girl had to get eight fillings bitch wakes up and doesn't even brush her teeth!
> Bitches be posting pictures of their ass and tits but don't show their teeth..bluffing


It has nothing to do with brushing your teeth, I hardly ever brush mine and I've never had a filling in my life. Now seriously when someone calls you a moron you gotta at least tell them to fuck off, I know you're a hippy but you don't wanta be a bitch your whole life.


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 16, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Again I'm schizophrenic so I'm out of shape I dress like a bum and I smell like I haven't showered in a week, bc I haven't showered in a week lol, and I still land some pretty hot chicks. So we need like a few chick's to chime in here and give us the inner workings of their minds.


That's funny!


----------



## New Age United (Aug 16, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> That's funny!


I thank God for 2 things, an 8" dick and my psychopathy. Make that 3 things, all of the beautiful sluts out there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2015)

i am getting more stupider every time i click on this thread.


----------

